# Now Accepting Donations



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*NOW ACCEPTING DONATIONS*

Hi everyone. As you can guess, this project has not come without expense. Complications and revisions demanded by the county have consumed our initial budget. Unfortunately, our family is now also facing unforseen medical expenses that have complicated matters further. Please consider donating. Even small amounts will help pay medical bills.

Follow this link to my homepage and click the "Donate" button.


----------

